# Never give up



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Took this pic behind the office a few minutes ago. I suppose if I were them, I wouldn't want to just give up knowing I had to wait another 8 months either.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe they should move to massachusetts or california

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw one strutting last week and there weren't any hens around.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's funny because when I was bowhunting Saturday morning this tom gobbled about 15 times and I was between him and then hen..soon as he heard the hens at sunrise he ran for them almost like spring...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe he thought it was 2AM and could get lucky? Take what you can get when you can get it.


----------

